# Tarantulas chewing through wire mesh?



## Remingtonsteel (May 10, 2013)

I've read a few posts on the forum saying that a T can chew through wire mesh?,but yet I couldn't really imagine how it might actually do that ,any opinions???   
:coffee:


----------



## Hobo (May 10, 2013)

They can.
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?160896-Eight-legged-can-openers

They're deceptively strong. Remember, they burrow in the wild, through hard soil, clay, and other underground obstacles. They're designed for it! 
For thin wire mesh, they grab it with their fangs and pull. Keep pulling/bending a thin piece of metal and eventually it'll snap. Try it with a paper clip.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SandDeku (May 10, 2013)

Hobo said:


> They can.
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?160896-Eight-legged-can-openers
> 
> They're deceptively strong. Remember, they burrow in the wild, through hard soil, clay, and other underground obstacles. They're designed for it!
> For thin wire mesh, they grab it with their fangs and pull. Keep pulling/bending a thin piece of metal and eventually it'll snap. Try it with a paper clip.


 God that sounds terrifying. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodyt (May 10, 2013)

Hobo said:


> They can.
> http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?160896-Eight-legged-can-openers
> 
> They're deceptively strong. Remember, they burrow in the wild, through hard soil, clay, and other underground obstacles. They're designed for it!
> For thin wire mesh, they grab it with their fangs and pull. Keep pulling/bending a thin piece of metal and eventually it'll snap. Try it with a paper clip.


But, these are the circular vents that the T pulled off. I don't use vent and have never had a T tear into a mesh lid. Does anyone know of this happening?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (May 10, 2013)

Anastasia currently has a P. muticus female that is chewing straight through the acrylic.  I guess some are just de-termined!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (May 10, 2013)

They are very strong, and can go thru window screen mesh.  They have nothing else to do all day; when they've made up their mind to dig thru something, expect them to stick with it.  I've had determined T's break off pieces of plexiglass that I've used as dividers in 10 gallon aquariums.   Underestimate your spiders at your own risk.

Now imagine these powerful little animals using those same fangs on your fingers.  It's no wonder many of us don't handle our T's.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hobo (May 10, 2013)

goodyt said:


> But, these are the circular vents that the T pulled off. I don't use vent and have never had a T tear into a mesh lid. Does anyone know of this happening?


What difference does that make? it's still the same mesh.
Anyway, if you'd prefer seeing it done on a standard lid, see this pic from the TKG: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/21/chewedscreen010.jpg/
The tear is along the edge, but notice the enlarged holes, and the one with snapped wire close to the tear.

I have a few with screen lids too, and although none have chewed through them, some have at least bent some of the wires.
If they really want to, they can rip through it very easily.


----------



## goodyt (May 11, 2013)

Wow! I've had over 30 T's for years (many with wire mesh lids) and have never seen anything like it. 


-Aj


----------



## Remingtonsteel (May 11, 2013)

Bit scary!,but thanks for the replies


----------



## Stan Schultz (May 11, 2013)

Remingtonsteel said:


> I've read a few posts on the forum saying that a T can chew through wire mesh?,but yet I couldn't really imagine how it might actually do that ,any opinions???
> :coffee:



(Click on the thumbnail to see a larger image. Photo courtesy of Mike "troll" Dame. Used with permission. )


'Nuff said?


Enjoy your little 8-legged wrecking machine!


----------



## Poec54 (May 11, 2013)

Pikaia said:


> 'Nuff said?
> 
> Enjoy your little 8-legged wrecking machine!


+1.  Once they get a small hole, they can squeeze thru.  If you want to roll the dice on a T getting loose in your house, go ahead.  But you were warned.


----------



## LuiziBee (May 11, 2013)

This freaks me out and I worry about it from time to time. But mostly when my large T's get really large and what I'm going to do for a heavy duty, escape proof enclosure. I'm worried about them chewing through their KKs sometime. I have a G. pulchra that I catch chewing on hers sometimes. Paranoia. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Poec54 (May 12, 2013)

LuiziBee said:


> This freaks me out and I worry about it from time to time. But mostly when my large T's get really large and what I'm going to do for a heavy duty, escape proof enclosure. I'm worried about them chewing through their KKs sometime. I have a G. pulchra that I catch chewing on hers sometimes. Paranoia.


For screen top cages, I've used 1/4" 'hardware cloth' which is a strong coarse wire screen that's tarantula-proof for any adults.  You can get it at hardware stores.


----------



## Storm76 (May 12, 2013)

I only came close to an escape once with right these. My P. irminia girl "Phaedra" was housed in one of those enclosure from Adam Hundt, and one night I woke up from weird sounds, turned on the light and there she was trying to pry off the mesh off the vent! Needless to say I had to rehouse her 3AM in the morning and am kinda relieved I woke up by the sounds. Ever since she lives in her big glass enclosure with those 2mm strong ventilation bar, she stopped trying to nom on anything - except prey. On the other hand, my big A. azuraklaasi (who's probably braunshauseni) has been living in Phaedras former enclosure since then and never once tried anything like that. To me, it seems it depends on the individual apparently.


----------



## Poec54 (May 12, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> To me, it seems it depends on the individual apparently.


True, but you never know when a tarantula will look at a screen and think "That looks like a way out!"


----------



## Storm76 (May 12, 2013)

Poec54 said:


> True, but you never know when a tarantula will look at a screen and think "That looks like a way out!"


Agreed. However, none of my Avics ever did anything else than web over the vents


----------



## macbaffo (May 12, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> I only came close to an escape once with right these. My P. irminia girl "Phaedra" was housed in one of those enclosure from Adam Hundt, and one night I woke up from weird sounds, turned on the light and there she was trying to pry off the mesh off the vent! Needless to say I had to rehouse her 3AM in the morning and am kinda relieved I woke up by the sounds. Ever since she lives in her big glass enclosure with those 2mm strong ventilation bar, she stopped trying to nom on anything - except prey. On the other hand, my big A. azuraklaasi (who's probably braunshauseni) has been living in Phaedras former enclosure since then and never once tried anything like that. To me, it seems it depends on the individual apparently.


I remember that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodyt (May 13, 2013)

Bug Shacks


-Aj


----------



## cerialkiller (May 13, 2013)

I was feeding my t's when I noticed that my p.regalis had chewed through the mesh on the enclosure..


----------

